# Google Glass Already Rooted



## Gahars (May 1, 2013)

If you haven't yet heard of Google Glass, welcome to the world of tomorrow, because you are clearly a time traveller from a more primitive time. To catch you up to speed, it's an attempt to bring Augmented Reality technology to the masses, as demonstrated in this series of moving pictures with audio. (Also, dude, indoor plumbing. It's awesome, you've got to try it.)

If you're looking forward to this great breakthrough, but also want to tech tinker all on you're own, well, you're in luck. Google Glass has already been jailbroken.



> It didn’t take long but the high profile Google Glass has already been jailbroken. Infamous Android and iOS hacker Jay Freeman (otherwise known as Saurik) has told the community that he has ‘rooted’ his Google Glass headset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Kit Guru

Evidently, Glass' security is as fragile as the name would suggest.

This has some interesting applications. For instance, normally, the device makes it obvious when you're taking pictures or recording video. With the jailbrake, however, this can be disabled, allowing users to stealthily snoop and snap shots. Also, while the default recording time for video is only 10 seconds, this can now be extended indefinitely.

Considering the device isn't due to be out until the end of the year (at the earliest)... yeah, this is pretty early. Then again, Google has already released the source code, and have been quoted as saying the device is "open" to hackers, so they're probably not too concerned.

Personally, I can't wait to see what people can do with this thing, and it's nice to see Google being so open and transparent about its device.

Huh. I guess Glass-nost is alive and well in the 21st century after all.


----------



## chartube12 (May 1, 2013)

Has various sources have stated, I don't think smart glass in it's current form makes any cents. Built into a pair of sunglasses or the eventual smart-contact-lens would be much better appealing.

While not a Apple Company fan, I look forward into wearing their rumored smartwatch. BTW the rumors say the iwatch won't need any other device besides a computer to get the most out of it.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 1, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Has various sources have stated, I don't think smart glass in it's current form makes any cents. Built into a pair of sunglasses or the eventual smart-contact-lens would be much better appealing.


I don't think we have technology advanced enough to build a "smart contact lens" for an affordable price. They might have preferred to use normal glasses instead of sunglasses because it would be awkward and difficult to use "google sunglasses" at night or inside a building. Remember Google Glass is not designed to be a fashion product. And, yeah, I don't think it will sell either, it seems like those ideas that look good on paper but are not practical. The way I see it, people like it because it seems futuristic, but I can only see the trouble it would cause.


----------



## chartube12 (May 1, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I don't think we have technology advanced enough to build a "smart contact lens" for an affordable price. They might have preferred to use normal glasses instead of sunglasses because it would be awkward and difficult to use "google sunglasses" at night or inside a building. Remember Google Glass is not designed to be a fashion product. And, yeah, I don't think it will sell either, it seems like those ideas that look good on paper but are not practical. The way I see it, people like it because it seems futuristic, but I can only see the trouble it would cause.


 
I 100% agree. Currently no, we don't have the tech make them cheap enough on a mass scale for contacts. But the world does have the tech to build the screen into the lens themselves. Making them less awkward looking. My guess is they don't want to make the screens built into the lens yet, incase the product fails. I believe the tech does have an overly high chance of failing.

Something more natural to wear like a watch is a better idea.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2013)

Dear World,

...can we please agree to say _"hacked"_, not _"Jailbroken"?_ The term is stupid. Thanks in advance.

Yours Sincerely,
_~Foxi4_


----------



## J-Machine (May 1, 2013)

this could take p.o.v. porn to the next level or maybe a movie from the eyes of a persons eye glasses! oh man the artsy fare will be incredible for a good year or so.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 1, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I 100% agree. Currently no, we don't have the tech make them cheap enough on a mass scale for contacts. But the world does have the tech to build the screen into the lens themselves. Making them less awkward looking. My guess is they don't want to make the screens built into the lens yet, incase the product fails.


The lens would probably need some wireless transmitter/receiver so the screen can be streamed. No one ever tested putting a wireless device in their eye, the potential risk would be too great with worst case scenarios people becoming blind or getting eye cancer due to the lens radiation. Plus the lens would have to be resistent to the body fluids that the eye produces (as far as I remember, good quality lens last about 1 or 2 year at most before you need to replace them)

About the smart watch, they already exist.

http://dx.com/p/watch-style-gd920-g...creen-single-sim-quadband-and-fm-black-124071
http://dx.com/p/watch-style-s9130-g...ingle-sim-quadband-and-fm-golden-black-123748

One doubt that I have, what if someone already use glasses? Will they produce Google Glass for people with vision problems?


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> One doubt that I have, what if someone already use glasses? Will they produce Google Glass for people with vision problems?


Yes. You can have prescription lenses in Google Glass, the device is just the frame. 


http://mashable.com/2013/03/12/google-glass-prescription-lenses/


----------



## SifJar (May 1, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> One doubt that I have, what if someone already use glasses? Will they produce Google Glass for people with vision problems?


I think Google Glass can be attached to an existing set of glasses. Or at the very least, used over them. Google Glass doesn't actually seem to include any sort of "lens", it's just the frame and the projector device (not sure if "projector" is the correct term, but from what I gather it does seem to project the image into your eye).

EDIT: Well, Veho got the answer in first. Although his link appears to be broken...


----------



## chartube12 (May 1, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> The lens would probably need some wireless transmitter/receiver so the screen can be streamed. No one ever tested putting a wireless device in their eye, the potential risk would be too great with worst case scenarios people becoming blind or getting eye cancer due to the lens radiation. Plus the lens would have to be resistent to the body fluids that the eye produces (as far as I remember, good quality lens last about 1 or 2 year at most before you need to replace them)


 
Nah. They had a program on the science channel about some tech the devs hoped to be out by 2015. The program included disposable smart contact lens. This was about 3 years ago. I haven't looked into lately but it looks like they won't be getting to release the contact lens by 2015.

But they could still make glasses with the screens built in the glasses lens, which is what I meant in my other post.
Right now the screen is this little thing that sits over one of the lens, kind of like a telescope. It projects the images into one your eyes


----------



## Flame (May 1, 2013)

can it play tetris crysis 3? that's the real question!


----------



## Jamstruth (May 1, 2013)

This was done using a known bug in Android to Root a device without needing to unlock the bootloader. Here's the thing though Google Glass was sent out with an unlocked bootloader already! It was a Dev Preview and they paid $1500 for it.


----------



## Dork (May 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> With the jailbrake, however, this can be disabled, allowing users to stealthily snoop and snap shots.


 
Cool, now I can cheat on tests.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Cool, now I can cheat on tests.



If you had to use a device like this to cheat on tests you are already so far behind in that game you might as well not bother.

Also "jailbrake"?


----------



## Dork (May 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> If you had to use a device like this to cheat on tests you are already so far behind in that game you might as well not bother.
> 
> Also "jailbrake"?


 
more convenient and harder to get caught m8

And that was quoted from the OP.


----------



## Necron (May 1, 2013)

I want this so I can change the "Ok glass-" to "Jarvis"


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

I suppose the recording and picture limitations/addons are for legal/publicity reason.  Google doesn't want to be thought of as distributing voyeur tools or anything like that.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> more convenient and harder to get caught m8







Being a filthy student you have long hair or are wearing a woolen hat in the middle of summer + Totally legit white van in the car park/gear stashed in your bag/gear stashed on your person.






The only reason you might get away with the above is the moderators and such like are laughing so hard that the exam starts, finishes and they finally pull themselves back together after you legged it and they can not prove you did it.


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2013)

There are videos all over the place showing it off.


Dark S. said:


> Cool, now I can cheat on tests.


Yes, because they wouldn't notice some kind of tech on your face or even recognize what they are.



chartube12 said:


> But they could still make glasses with the screens built in the glasses lens, which is what I meant in my other post.


Ah, kind of like this.


----------



## Dork (May 1, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Yes, because they wouldn't notice some kind of tech on your face or even recognize what they are.


 
I wasn't actually serious, but alright then.


----------



## lokomelo (May 1, 2013)

Nobody is surprised, it runs android, a well known system.

Off topic:
I'm very afraid of these glasses. They will create pokemon-like games for it and we will find lots of dumb kids trying to catch monsters all over the town.


----------



## ferofax (May 2, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> Nobody is surprised, it runs android, a well known system.
> 
> Off topic:
> I'm very afraid of these glasses. They will create pokemon-like games for it and we will find lots of dumb kids trying to catch monsters all over the town.


What, like Invisimals? Denpa Men?


----------



## Zerousen (May 2, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> BTW the rumors say the iwatch won't need any other device besides a computer to get the most out of it.


 
Would that computer be required to have :shudder: iTunes installed?


----------



## pokefloote (May 2, 2013)

Jailbroken google glass? So they managed to run iOS on it, then jailbreak it?


----------



## Haloman800 (May 2, 2013)

It's called "Rooting", not Jailbreaking, since Android is based on Linux.


----------



## Gahars (May 2, 2013)

ITT I don't any of these newfangled terms for hackering.


----------



## 2ndApex (May 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ITT I don't any of these newfangled terms for hackering.


 

Just change "jailbroken" to rooted.

IIRC Google Glass runs on Android, which Google has always been totally cool with rooting.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I don't think we have technology advanced enough to build a "smart contact lens" for an affordable price. They might have preferred to use normal glasses instead of sunglasses because it would be awkward and difficult to use "google sunglasses" at night or inside a building. Remember Google Glass is not designed to be a fashion product. And, yeah, I don't think it will sell either, it seems like those ideas that look good on paper but are not practical. The way I see it, people like it because it seems futuristic, but I can only see the trouble it would cause.


A few years ago scientist finally found a way to implant multiple leds into a contact lens, but I dont think they can insert many.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 2, 2013)

How does one jailbreak a non-apple device.

...does one first install iOS to it?

Seems like a horrendous waste of time. No thanks.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 2, 2013)

I don't know if it's really worth it. Probably after some months of it's release it will but currently I feel it's gonna be unusual.


----------



## lokomelo (May 2, 2013)

ferofax said:


> What, like Invisimals? Denpa Men?


yup, but without holding nothing. If these glasses become popular, I think I should stop drinking 'n driving 'cause the street will be filled with dumb-game players searching for AR monsters


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2013)

ITT everyone gets the fucking point of the thread but feels like complaining over the semantics of "jailbroken" instead of "rooted".

Even though the image in the OP clearly says jailbroken so I have no fucking clue why anyone would make the asinine assumption that the device is "jailbroken".


----------



## Rydian (May 2, 2013)

GBATemp:


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2013)

So... How 'bout we call it Rootbroken?


----------



## BORTZ (May 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ITT I don't any of these newfangled terms for hackering.


Wait just yesterday it was jailbroken, now its ROOTED? come on google, get your shiz together. Gahars is running trains all over your shiz.


----------



## nl255 (May 2, 2013)

He went through a lot of work for nothing.  Google glass supports the standard "adb oem unlock" command after which you just flash a custom recovery and superuser.zip (or supersu.zip).


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> So... How 'bout we call it Rootbroken?


If the hacker gained access via a back door, we could call it Assblasted.


----------



## SifJar (May 2, 2013)

nl255 said:


> He went through a lot of work for nothing. Google glass supports the standard "adb oem unlock" command after which you just flash a custom recovery and superuser.zip (or supersu.zip).


Well, you gotta make the custom recovery first  (which admittedly shouldn't be too hard; dump the existing recovery and upload it here: http://builder.clockworkmod.com/)

But I'm not sure what Glass has in terms of buttons etc., so additional changes may have to be made to make recovery actually usable on it.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 2, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Well, you gotta make the custom recovery first


Custom Recovery isn't really required. Its just nicer for dealing with flashing ROMs all the time (what you tend to do with an unlocked bootloader). If you're just rooting the device you don't need a Custom Recovery.


----------



## SifJar (May 2, 2013)

Jamstruth said:


> Custom Recovery isn't really required. Its just nicer for dealing with flashing ROMs all the time (what you tend to do with an unlocked bootloader). If you're just rooting the device you don't need a Custom Recovery.


I thought that was the case, I was just responding to nl255's claim.


----------



## Janthran (May 2, 2013)

For all you know, the people who haven't heard of Glass are from 2005.
Jerk


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 3, 2013)

I seriously hope this thing fails, it's already annoying enough trying to have a conversation with someone now with their face buried in a smartphone,
nevermind the serious privacy issues that arise from getting a bunch of retards to strap a camera to their head
especially one that is constantly connected to the internet that constantly sees and hears everything you and others around you do, doing facially recognition scanning for you on everyone around you and geotagging all your locations from moment to moment.

whats next, google ass, a sphincter cam that photos every dick going in and every turd coming out of your ass 




Spoiler: SPOILER INSIDE!














I wouldn't be surprised if darpa and in-Q-tel and gilman louie are handing out funding as we speak

http://stopthecyborgs.org/google-glass-ban-signs/


----------



## Rydian (May 3, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> nevermind the serious privacy issues that arise from getting a bunch of retards to strap a camera to their head
> especially one that is constantly connected to the internet that constantly sees and hears everything you and others around you do, doing facially recognition scanning for you on everyone around you and geotagging all your locations from moment to moment.


Smartphones could already technically do that.


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Smartphones could already technically do that.


that is true but they are in your pocket most of the time and not constantly being pointed in the direction you are currently looking, with this it will be on your head and seeing what you are doing all day long; most people don't go around with their smartphone out and having it recording or streaming video constantly to the internet.

Plus if someone is taking video with a smartphone it is usually noticeable, with this you don't know what it is doing the default position you use it, IE wearing it means you have to assume you are being recorded and located every minute of every day when you are in public if these things go as viral as smartphones in say 5 years.

Don't think for 1 second that the people who are behind these technologies like social networking and google glass are not fully aware of the social implications, because they are, they have other agendas besides giving us a cool new toy and making some money off of it, this is government funded social engineering.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2013)

Suddenly your avatar makes more sense totalnoob617. For what it is worth government funded social engineering has existed for centuries.

As for phones I have had bags with shoulder straps capable of doing nice covert pictures here for years and if I wanted to take more active measures a trip to the spy shop and the cost of a meal for two at a decent restaurant does the rest. "all day long".... do you know how much bandwidth and storage that would take? Given you can barely get a signal in most places I would not worry too much.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> that is true but they are in your pocket most of the time and not constantly being pointed in the direction you are currently looking, with this it will be on your head and seeing what you are doing all day long; most people don't go around with their smartphone out and having it recording or streaming video constantly to the internet.
> 
> Plus if someone is taking video with a smartphone it is usually noticeable, with this you don't know what it is doing the default position you use it, IE wearing it means you have to assume you are being recorded and located every minute of every day when you are in public if these things go as viral as smartphones in say 5 years.
> 
> Don't think for 1 second that the people who are behind these technologies like social networking and google glass are not fully aware of the social implications, because they are, they have other agendas besides giving us a cool new toy and making some money off of it, this is government funded social engineering.


Are you... serious?

I mean, fair enough, you can be worried about privacy (that's why Google put an LED on the device to show when the camera's working) but it's a bit of a jump to go from that to "They're watching us, man! They have eyes everywhere!". If there was a constant stream going from the phone to Google's servers I think people would begin to notice A) Their phone's battery draining very fast and B) A giant amount of data going down their tether app.


----------



## narutofan777 (May 3, 2013)

Could someone please clue me in on Google glass and why others find it so desirable a device. Personally I dislike the idea of documenting every second of my day, indeed I find that only marginally less eyebrow raising than those that then turn around and put it all up on Facebook Google plus for the world and its dog to see.


wuts the big deal with google glass? i don't wanna document every second or day of my life and put in on facebook so the whole world can see.

narcissists..wututuwwuwutuwut.


----------



## Rydian (May 3, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> Could someone please clue me in on Google glass and why others find it so desirable a device. Personally I dislike the idea of documenting every second of my day, indeed I find that only marginally less eyebrow raising than those that then turn around and put it all up on Facebook Google plus for the world and its dog to see.
> 
> 
> wuts the big deal with google glass? i don't wanna document every second or day of my life and put in on facebook so the whole world can see.
> ...


That's not what it's about.  The person who was talking like that is paranoid.  It's just a hands-free smartphone of sorts.


----------



## terminal_illness (May 4, 2013)

want... level.... increasing.....


----------



## Taleweaver (May 5, 2013)

If you ask me, the main uses of this device will be watching movies during dull presentations at work and taking cleavage pictures or videos of hot chicks.

There will probably be a short period where the thing will pop up all sorts of commercials based on GPS locations ("Did you know you can get a 2nd cup of coffee at half price on the starbucks here on your right?"), but that only lasts until the thing gets popular enough for someone to code an addblock application for it.

Also: there WILL be some car crashes because people drive with the thing but get distracted because the navigation app is still in beta (or something).


----------



## urbanman2004 (May 13, 2013)

It was a matter of time someone hacked one of these. I always liked the idea behind Google Glass, but not necessarily the intentions its users may have since it is open source and especially now that it has been hacked. If somebody is taking pics or recording you with no authorization inconspicuously, then that will cause problems when it’s is released to the public. #foodforthought


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2013)

Opposed to them doing it with any of the hundreds of existing devices?


----------



## SifJar (May 13, 2013)

urbanman2004 said:


> #foodforthought


Huh, I must be on Twitter. It looks different to the last time I was on it...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Huh, I must be on Twitter. It looks different to the last time I was on it...



Whenever people do that I think they are starting IRC channels.


----------



## SifJar (May 13, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Whenever people do that I think they are starting IRC channels.


Hmm, yes I guess that used '#' first. I don't use IRC enough for that association to be in my mind I guess.


----------



## Katsumi San (May 13, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Hmm, yes I guess that used '#' first. I don't use IRC enough for that association to be in my mind I guess.


Everytime I see "#" on Twitter I expect mIRC to open a channel...


----------

